# Whiskey Fans



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I am sure of you have some private suppliers, and private stock. Beyond that, are you a fan of some brand?

Whiskey can get expensive. 

I like this.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Woodford Reserve Double Oaked is $57 at https://www.reservebar.com/products/woodford-reserve-double-oaked


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

A good whiskey vid


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Has anyone tried this?









A review - http://whiskeyreviewer.com/2016/07/henry-mckenna-10-year-old-bourbon-review-071216/


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

or this?


----------



## Grey Mare (Jun 28, 2013)

Jack Daniels #27 double barrel


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Jack D's No. 7.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Grey Mare said:


> Jack Daniels #27 double barrel


I see JD Double Mellowed and Single Barrel but not JD Double Barrel.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

crehberg said:


> Jack D's No. 7.


The classic, by how all whiskey is judged.


----------



## Grey Mare (Jun 28, 2013)

Love gentleman jack...smooth. However, when I want to sit on the porch and relax, BlackJack and coke...hits the spot. 
https://www.jackdaniels.com/en-us/whiskey/limited/no-27-gold


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Yep, Gentleman Jack is my favorite


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Grey Mare said:


> Love gentleman jack...smooth. However, when I want to sit on the porch and relax, BlackJack and coke...hits the spot.
> https://www.jackdaniels.com/en-us/whiskey/limited/no-27-gold


Found it. $100. A little more than Woodford Double Oaked










https://www.internetwines.com/52686.html


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Grey Mare said:


> Love gentleman jack...smooth. However, when I want to sit on the porch and relax, BlackJack and coke...hits the spot.
> https://www.jackdaniels.com/en-us/whiskey/limited/no-27-gold


They wrote a song about that..


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

this is my drink of choice .


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Have not seen one on this thread that I would turn my nose up at.
Basil Hayden and Traverse City Whisky are my current favorites, but there is lots of good whiskey out there.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Fishindude said:


> Have not seen one on this thread that I would turn my nose up at.
> Basil Hayden and Traverse City Whisky are my current favorites, but there is lots of good whiskey out there.


Seeing where you are from:

Lawrenceburg, Indiana (not to be confused with bourbon-locale Lawrenceburg, Kentucky) is home to a massive brick complex that cranks out mega-industrial quantities of beverage-grade alcohol. The factory, once a Seagram distillery, has changed hands over the decades and was most recently acquired by food-ingredient corporation MGP. It is now a one-stop shop for marketers who want to bottle their own brands of spirits without having to distill the product themselves. MGP sells them bulk vodka and gin, as well as a large selection of whiskies, including bourbons of varying recipes, wheat whiskey, corn whiskey, and rye.

Your ‘Craft’ Whiskey Is Probably From a Factory Distillery in Indiana
https://www.thedailybeast.com/your-craft-whiskey-is-probably-from-a-factory-distillery-in-indiana


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm surprised and a little disappointed in y'all, considering the recent holiday and everything.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Garrison Brothers. First Texas Bourbon. Distilled nearby.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

WT 101 is another standard.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

*The Law *
“Section 35(e) of Regulations No. 5 provides that labels of whisky and straight whisky shall disclose the State of distillation of such whisky, if such whisky is not distilled in the State given in the address on the label. This section further provides that the brand label shall show the State of distillation in all cases where the Assistant Regional Commissioner finds that without such statement the label is misleading as to the State of actual distillation.” View Regs


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I found this review of Woodford Reserve Double Oaked spot on - *Check out your favorite, post a snippet like I did and say if you agree. Please. *

Woodford Reserve Double Oaked is phenomenal. From the nose it’s clear you’re smelling something special. There are the traditional bourbon notes here, but what jumps out is honey and big spice with deep cinnamon, clove, and oak. The entry is very soft, surprisingly so given the strong spice on the nose. As it opens you get deep honey notes, vanilla, cinnamon, clove, and marzipan. The flavors here are immensely deep, rich, and lush. The finish is super long and thick without any harshness or burn.

On one hand, with such bold flavors you’d think that the Woodford Reserve Double Oaked would be an enthusiasts whiskey, but it isn’t. Double Oaked is so balanced, lush, and lovely that it’s extraordinarily accessible, even to the whiskey novice. The flavors of Double Oaked are big and bold but not overly agressive, and the mouth feel is smooth, thick, and round. It’s a downright impressive whiskey and could really help continue to propell the premium bourbon category. At $40 its higher than some of the other offerings in this space, but the quality is simply on par with many of the great single malt scotches on the market at twice the price.

https://www.drinkspirits.com/bourbon/woodford-reserve-double-oaked/


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> View attachment 71708
> 
> Garrison Brothers. First Texas Bourbon. Distilled nearby.


Okay, now I've got to try and find this!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Originally only available in five counties in Central Texas, but as production increased, so has availability. 

The “first and oldest legal whiskey distillery” in the state of Texas prides itself on producing a unique wheated-bourbon using locally sourced, organic ingredients (some they grow themselves). The exception to this is the barley that hails from the Pacific Northwest and Canada. Aged 3 years in full-sized barrels, this is a small batch, straight bourbon.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I'm not much of a whiskey drinker, but I've had this and it's good. 

Knob Creek Single Barrel Reserve 9 year old

"For Knob Creek, however, it's their time to shine. This robust, smokey, and easygoing NY-born bourbon is perfect for sipping—low-key, and aged to perfection."

https://www.thrillist.com/vice/11-best-american-whiskies-greatest-bourbons-in-the-usa#


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Brown liquor always made me feel bad with headaches and such, but then, when I did drink, I was a throw the cap out the window type of guy. I always stuck to the clear stuff, usually vodka. Senators Club got the job done, and it was priced right, but I always enjoyed the nice warm after bite of Everclear. It would keep you nice and warm on a winters day.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

If I have to drink risky I find this acceptable ,https://thinkliquor.com/highland-park-30-year-single-malt-scotch-whisky

But of course mildly warmed Jager Meister is better .


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Macallan 12 is what I choose when I can afford it. Jack Daniels when I can’t.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Our first Scotch drinker


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

HDRider said:


> Our first Scotch drinker


I have eclectic tastes.  Anything but tequila, vodka or gin.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

SLFarmMI said:


> Macallan 12 is what I choose when I can afford it. Jack Daniels when I can’t.


Mr. Pixie likes an occasional Scotch, I'm definitely not a fan. He's working on Auchentoshan American Oak right now.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

farmrbrown said:


> I'm surprised and a little disappointed in y'all, considering the recent holiday and everything.


Ewwwwwww!!! I remember drinking that swill in high school with the neighbor kid! Good memories, but vile whiskey.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm not much of a whiskey drinker, but I've had this and it's good.
> 
> Knob Creek Single Barrel Reserve 9 year old
> 
> ...


I don't care for any hard liquor but my nephew brought this out one winter years ago, that whiskey with two hits of pot will put you to bed.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

My favorite is free whiskey at a friend's house.

No matter what whiskey you enjoy, you should know how to drink it correctly....(the youtube link below actually works)


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Something about Jack will make me sick as a dog. Bottle or a sip, within 24 hours I'll throw up my toenails.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

elevenpoint said:


> I don't care for any hard liquor but my nephew brought this out one winter years ago, that whiskey with two hits of pot will put you to bed.


I prefer a good quality tequila, but the Knob Creek was good.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

There's a little Rebel Yell in my glass this evening, not bad...


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

HDRider, try some Old Forester and see if you don't notice a very strong resemblance at a much reduced price.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

My preference is a drinkable straight sour mash 80 to 90 proof Kentucky bourbon aged 3 to 4 years minimum and as close to $20 per 1.75 liter. My current brand is Kentucky Tavern . Before what I currently prefer I enjoyed Kentucky Gentleman and Ten High before they switched to a low quality pop skull 51/40 blend. Although I find the bar brand affordable straight bourbons, I detest both the low quality former straights that have gone blended and the over priced low quality high proof rotguts that often charge $30 to $40 more for the shape of their bottle or cork under the cap instead of a screw on cap.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Teej said:


> HDRider, try some Old Forester and see if you don't notice a very strong resemblance at a much reduced price.


I will. I assume you mean it resembles Woodford.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Old Potrero 18th Century Style whiskey. A whole lot of flavors in this baby, some in the beginning and some as it goes down.
Buffalo Trace is a good workingman's whiskey, good with pancakes, pie and most after work at home activities.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

My son in law and I have a holiday tradition (July 4th, labor day, Turkey Day and Christmas) where one of us brings a new whiskey to sample during the get together. Pretty easy to learn what a good whiskey should taste like, and not all cheap whiskey is bad whiskey.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I would like to try three fingers of Shackleton's Whiskey (first photo). This whiskey was recreated from the bottles of whiskey that were left behind in the Antarctic by the Shackleton expedition in 1908 (second photo).


----------



## Alder (Aug 18, 2014)

I don't mind spending a chunk of money for good single malt, because a bottle lasts a long time, and I usually only drink scotch in the cool months, switching to rum in the summer. I like the Islays:


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Both of those Scotches are rated very well, and (I know price is a relative thing) priced very reasonably, where Scotches can go over $1,000.


When Pappy Van Winkle 20 Year goes on the market, it usually retails for under $100 a bottle. However, you must already be on a waiting list for the next release to get a bottle at that price, and if you wait to buy it otherwise you must pay a price reflecting the whiskey’s scarcity. If you haven’t planned ahead, *expect a bottle of Pappy Van Winkle 20 Year Old Family Reserve to cost at least $190 per bottle.*

I've seen folks pay over $500. Crazy.. It is good, and rated as good as it gets (A+), but no way would I pay that.

I have found these rating very accurate to my experiences. 
https://whiskeyreviewer.com/whiskey-reviews/


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I have been to the distillery in Frankfort, Ky. Very entertaining tours. I have stood in the warehouse right next to the barrels of
Pappy Van Winkle. I momentarily gauged the odds of rolling one, or two....to my truck 200 yards away.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Rule #16 in the Whiskey Drinker's Handbook (self published with a yet to be announced release date)-
Never ever offer friends whiskey purchased in a plastic bottle.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> I have been to the distillery in Frankfort, Ky. Very entertaining tours. I have stood in the warehouse right next to the barrels of
> Pappy Van Winkle. I momentarily gauged the odds of rolling one, or two....to my truck 200 yards away.


It is good whiskey, but in a side by side comparison, I like Woodford Double Oaked better.

My boss was a whiskey drinker, and folks gave him lots of good whiskeys. A few of us would gather from time to time to imbibe. It was great.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

HDRider said:


> I will. I assume you mean it resembles Woodford.


According to a retired employee of Woodford Reserve and my husbands taste buds they are the same. Seems like there was something about the barrels used being different but I can't remember what it was. Maybe WR was aged in new barrels and OF then used those barrels or visa versa.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Anyone know why purchasing used Jack Daniel Tennessee Whiskey barrels is so hard for individuals? It may apply to all American used whiskey barrels but when I heard it on the distillery tour in Lynchburg, the guide was only talking about the Jack Daniel barrels.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Shrek said:


> Anyone know why purchasing used Jack Daniel Tennessee Whiskey barrels is so hard for individuals? It may apply to all American used whiskey barrels but when I heard it on the distillery tour in Lynchburg, the guide was only talking about the Jack Daniel barrels.


Not if you have the cash, I guess.....

purchasing used Jack Daniel Tennessee Whiskey barrels

BTW, Kentucky Tavern ain't bad stuff, and it was cheap when I was young and used to like drinking it. 
This was another favorite back in the day.
https://evanwilliams.com


----------



## Hooligans (Jul 11, 2017)

Damn there are alot of whiskeys in the world. More than I knew. One that I like for sippin in George Dickel. Also, Tullamore D.E.W.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

My son in law is a Dickel fan. Enjoys the corn whiskey.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

farmerbrown,

The way the tour guide explained that the majority of their used charred barrels got sold to Scotch makers to age scotch in because the remnants of the Tennessee whiskey flavor added some little something to the flavor of the scotch.

The guide said some fire branded barrels found their way to furniture manufactures but those whiskey barrel themed furniture was high dollar and the barrels were only available if the scotch distiller didn't buy all their barrels after a bottling.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Shrek said:


> farmerbrown,
> 
> The way the tour guide explained that the majority of their used charred barrels got sold to Scotch makers to age scotch in because the remnants of the Tennessee whiskey flavor added some little something to the flavor of the scotch.
> 
> The guide said some fire branded barrels found their way to furniture manufactures but those whiskey barrel themed furniture was high dollar and the barrels were only available if the scotch distiller didn't buy all their barrels after a bottling.


I heard something like that on a British PBS show, but I don't remember if he specified JD distillery or just said they were getting used oak barrels from "the Americans" but knowing the pride of Scotsmen about their brew, I doubt they are looking for help with the flavor, lol.
It's true that using barrels that previously held whiskey is better than if it was "contaminated" with something less desirable, but I think the real reason is trees.

(Europe's been occupied for a long time and kinda small compared to us. They were running low on oak trees a LONG time ago.)


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Congress saw fit to pass a law that Bourbon cannot be called Bourbon unless 51% straight bourbon alcohol and produced in the United States.

Now that is Congress getting something done.


----------



## flewism (Apr 2, 2007)

I've taken a liking to this lately,


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Congress saw fit to pass a law that Bourbon cannot be called Bourbon unless 51% straight bourbon alcohol and produced in the United States.
> 
> Now that is Congress getting something done.


Not _exactly_ correct, but unless one is a bourbon connoisseur, we wouldn't expect you to know all that.

Bourbon can be made anywhere but some states like Kentucky have the only rights to put that name on their labels.
i.e. Kentucky Straight Bourbon Whiskey, Tennessee Whiskey, etc.
The other technicality is 51% of it is made from *corn.* THAT'S what makes it "Bourbon".


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

How to make cheap whiskey mo better


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Jack Daniel's #7 or George Dickel #12. That's in moderation !!!


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Moderation absolutely! 
I would think one should stretch out an entire evening while enjoying each bottle to it's end.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> Moderation absolutely!
> I would think one should stretch out an entire evening while enjoying each bottle to it's end.


It depends on the size of the bottle. You can't drink all day if you don't start in the morning 🌄 ...


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Jim Beam Black is a low cost very good quality sipping whiskey. A guy I know told me about it last year and I liked it. I went to get a bottle this past weekend and it was sold out. Went to 4 different stores and all sold out. I appears I aint the only one that likes it. Each shop said there will be no more until next year because they didnt make enough for the demand. Taste like a 100 dollar bottle. So I got Woodford instead because that was my preference before I found the Black.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> Jim Beam Black is a low cost very good quality sipping whiskey. A guy I know told me about it last year and I liked it. I went to get a bottle this past weekend and it was sold out. Went to 4 different stores and all sold out. I appears I aint the only one that likes it. Each shop said there will be no more until next year because they didnt make enough for the demand. Taste like a 100 dollar bottle. So I got Woodford instead because that was my preference before I found the Black.


Jim Beam is a very underappreciated whiskey.

Did you get the double oaked?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> Jim Beam is a very underappreciated whiskey.
> 
> Did you get the double oaked?


Yes


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> Yes


I have been mixing the double with the regular.


----------



## cannonfoddertfc (Dec 20, 2020)

The good stuff is wasted on me because I generally only use whiskey to water down my coke.
If you happen to like whiskey & coke, I recommend Legacy.
Its not quite as smooth as Pendleton but still has that sweet Canadian blend taste. 




__





Legacy







legacywhisky.com





I did receive a bottle of Basil Hayden recently so I will give it a try.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I like it on ice


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

cannonfoddertfc said:


> The good stuff is wasted on me because I generally only use whiskey to water down my coke.
> If you happen to like whiskey & coke, I recommend Legacy.
> Its not quite as smooth as Pendleton but still has that sweet Canadian blend taste.
> 
> ...


I asked for a whiskey and Coke once at a bar. The bartender asked me what was wrong with the whiskey that I had to water it down.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Me and a couple of friends were regulars at a place across the street. One of my friends was a raging alcoholic, but that is another story. He drank Jack Daniels, even named his son Jack. We were accompanied by an out of towner one day. The out of towner said that was the biggest Jack and Coke he ever saw. My other friend said , "It is, especially considering there is no Coke in it.".


----------



## Tyler520 (Aug 12, 2011)

Big fan of Del Bac Classic. One of only a couple distilleries that ages in mesquite barrels. 

Received a bottle of Japanese whiskey as a gift and was pleasantly surprised by how smooth and flavorful it is:


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

I'm a water it down with Coke as well.

Whiskey, Rum, Spiced Rum, Cognac, chocolate vodka....

All better with Coke.

Maker's and Coke and Asbach Uralt and Coke are my two favorites.


----------



## cannonfoddertfc (Dec 20, 2020)

As I posted earlier, I received a bottle of Basil Hayden and tried it out tonight.... it tastes just like a bag of peat moss smells.


----------



## DadOWeen (Jan 9, 2021)

cannonfoddertfc said:


> As I posted earlier, I received a bottle of Basil Hayden and tried it out tonight.... it tastes just like a bag of peat moss smells.


Don't start on any highlands Scotch, then. Most Basil is pretty mild stuff. I keep a bottle of that around.

Knob Creek used to be low-key but is getting found out. A lot of people only know their regs, but they have a single barrel reserve that is awesome. Tougher to find now, but it's a 9yo 120 proof. They run $50 at most big box retailers but it's worth it.

My best under $40 is Four Roses small batch. Their single barrel select gets pricy.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

A friend gave me a bottle of


DadOWeen said:


> Four Roses


It was good


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

The original 
Old Crow


----------

